# New to me! 1971 NSU 1200c



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

I know this is one of the slowest portions of the vortex, but it seems like the most obvious place to put this!
I just picked up a one owner 45,000 mile 1971 NSU 1200c with the very similar to VW Automatik three speed. Still wearing original paint and interior, this car spent its whole registered life in one garage in Beverly, Mass, after languishing on the dealers lot in New Jersey for TWO YEARS! I have the original owner Massachusetts title dated Oct 17th 1973, from Val's Chilton Hill Sales and Service in Elizabeth NJ. Making this possibily one of the last NSU's sold new in the states. The original owner Charles Kern I am told by his widow was an NSU enthusiast, owning seven during his life time and visiting the factory on more than one occasion. She related a few stories to me about how he use to get in heated discusions with his car friends about which was better the NSU or BMW. I wish I could have talked to him about the car but unfortunatly he passed recently.
The car does need a few things and did not run when I picked it up, but after replacing the ignition it does crank, all of the electrical is in working order, and now the fuel pump is the final (hopefully) link in getting it running! Once its up and running there are a few rust spots on the rockers and lower fenders that need some attention, but the floors, engine bay, shock towers and trunk are spotless!
Enough talking.......on to the pics!








Front.....Love the 'Simulated' grille
















Rear.....does any one know what the exhuast is. It almost looks aftermarket, especialy since there is a single pipe cut out on the passengers side of the lower valence

































The right taillamp needs replacing..








Super clean and most imoprtantly complete interior...








Mint, mint, mint headliner........








Only interior flaw, sun damage on the rear seat top...








Actual mileage!








Once I get it cleaned and running I will post some more pics, I have been to excited working on it to even take any under hood shots yet!



_Modified by TSiSS350 at 1:52 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: New to me! 1971 NSU 1200c (TSiSS350)*

awesome find! post more pics once you get it running... maybe a video? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how much did you pay for it? what was the original selling price in '73?


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

GREAT find! Thanks for sharing it with us. I'd like to see it in person. I'm in western MA, but once you have it running we should meet in between. Get in touch!
-Rob


_Modified by teach2 at 9:29 PM 6/22/2008_


----------



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

Well it took about a week of figuring out wiring, deciphering old diagrams and trying to understand the semi-auto transmision but heres proof it runs!
























This thing runs so nice, no shakes, no rattles, surprising amount of tourque for a 1200cc four. The non-power disc drum combo does a very nice job slowing down the 1500 pound car. I am having so much fun tooling this little thing around!
A couple more beauty shots from friday night, the inugural cruise! (so before it was cleaned!)
So small!!
















So after that drive, I took the girlfriend out for her first drive in it. and promptly broke down about 20 miles from home








The previous owner instaled a Mark Ten capacitive ignition, fairly common in the aircooled VW world and affectionatly known as the "singing aluminum brick" due to the high pitched wine it emits when the ignition is on. The other thing they are also known for is cooking themselves into submision, which is what mine did. So after a quick AAA tow home, I bypassed it and it started right up! So far so good!
teach2- Sure, I love showing it off! I am in brookline routinly t the Muesem of Transportation for there theme shows and should be there this weekend for British Car Day. Just missed German car day as it was the day after I picked the car up and it rained anyway. Just look for me I will be the guy in the NSU hat


----------



## natyutzman (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: New to me! 1971 NSU 1200c (TSiSS350)*

I purchased a 1969 NSU 1200 C way back in 1970 something.
Today it sits on blocks in a garage waiting for some kind soul 
to resuccitate it.
If interested in a project or parts car let meknow.
Before it goes on fleabay.
By the way, I use to go to Val at the Chilton Hill Gas station in
Elizabeth for parts, years ago.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: New to me! 1971 NSU 1200c (natyutzman)*

updates!


----------



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: New to me! 1971 NSU 1200c (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_updates!

Nothing new right now. Sitting under cover in the garage next to the '84 RX7 waiting for spring. I have all new rear brakes going in soon. Just waiting on the shipment from Germany! Spending all my time and effort right now on an '84 Starion ES Turbo I just picked up.


----------



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: New to me! 1971 NSU 1200c (Chapel)*

Couple of pictures from the end of last summer....


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

UPDATES!!!!!!!!!
god damnit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice car. Any plans for it or just drive and maintain?

I'll have to dig up the link I had somewhere. There's a company in Germany that does a lot with old Prinzs, particularly TT and TTS models. I'm sure a quick googling might find it as well but I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

No updates guys, I have just been driving it and enjoying it. Besides, right now its hibernating. Theres another Audi stablemate with it now too, picked up an '87 4000cs Quattro last night.


----------



## aerokurt (Jun 25, 2009)

*Keeping the thread alive*

Hey natyutzman -
You still 
have a project up on blocks? Available maybe?

Next week I am going down to Niagara to look at some project stuff.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn! I somehow missed this thread! 

Great car! It looks to be in beautiful condition!


----------



## TSiSS350 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sepp said:


> Damn! I somehow missed this thread!
> 
> Great car! It looks to be in beautiful condition!



Thanks, here are a few more recent pictures from the lake up behind my house...


----------



## bluebike (Oct 12, 2012)

*memory lane.*

Great pics of the NSU 1200 . My very first brand new car was a NSU1200C in 1968. I was based in Germany as a young British soldier. We had privileges which included purchase net of local tax plus a NATO discount . Total delivered price was British Pounds 686. It was a car way above its VW Beetle equivalent. For those days in Europe such a low cost small car to have head restraints, cross-over seatbelts, reclining front seats, blankpaunt radio, skai seat covering, wide tyres, traffic indicators, reversing lamp etc . I travelled all over Western Europe and it never once gave me trouble. From Copenhagen in the north to Naples in the south it took me safely and quite fast enough. I recall that the NSU small range of cars were edged out when VW bought the company and wanted the Beetle in the forefront. I may have heard wrong. By the way I think the brand name NSU is taken from its factory home town of Neckarsulm in Southern Germany. I hope to see more pics here. Thanks


----------

